

As Java Slips, C Is Number One Again - gkunene
http://www.developer.com/daily_news/article.php/397458/As-Java-Slips-C-Is-Number-One-Again.htm
C may be an old programming language, but it's back at number one on the TIOBE Index as more and more developers turn their backs on Java.
======
gte910h
Additionally, many in the embedded space are moving back to C out of C++ after
its many faults and difficult working environment (i.e. you have to fire
people who can't handle your subset of C++) disillusioned them.

------
hendler
Is Java "the language" slipping because folks are moving to other languages
based on the JVM?

------
abalashov
I'm glad we're sticking to fundamentals.

